# cheap way to make 3D background without polystyrene?



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I am interested in making my own 3D background but I don't want to use polystyrene! Lol

I quite like the look of slate, but not sure how to do it 

Can I silicone thin slate to the back of the tank or will it fall off


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I did that for a Mbuna tank and it never fell off. I put plastic egg crate on the base glass under the sand just to be safe


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

what's the plastic egg crate for? sorry if that sounds a stupid question lol

just got my 3ft tank so want to get it set up asap so i can start cycling it lol


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

It's the white plastic grid stuff they use under flourecent lighting in shops. I used it to absorb any impact just incase any pieces fell off


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

oh right, good idea thanks 

is sand easier to keep clean than gravel? ive only ever had gravel in my tanks


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

The advantage with sand is everything tends to stay on top of it rather than drop down between the pieces. As long as you hoover it out occasionally to stop it becoming anaerobic I much prefer it. 
Have a look around garden centers for the slate you will get a better choice of colour and it will be cheaper. We just happened to be on holliday in Wales right next to a slate mine when I needed some . £5 for as much as you could fit in your car, I had a Granada estate


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

oh, ive just had a reply off someone i emailed about the 3d backgrounds, said i can get it for £36 (thats including p+p) so just waiting on him emailing me some pics before i decide

i had given up as only seen 36" 3d backgrounds for near 100 quid!


----------

